# dLan - aber welches?



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
nach längerem Vergleich bin ich zu der geradezu erleuchtenden Erkenntnis gekommen , das Lan für mich die bestmögliche (nicht der optimale) Übertragungstechnik ist.

An die dLan Geräte habe ich einige Anforderungen:

1. Datenratem bis 50mbit (VDSL50) unterstützen.
2. Zum online spielen geeignet sein (Ping).
3. Über 1 STockwerk hinweg funktionieren.
4. Stabil laufen, daher keine dauernden Verbindungseinbrüche.

Wer kann mir ein Gerät empfehlen?

MFG
ewrtzu


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Ein Stockwerk? Bohrmaschine -> Loch -> Kabel durchlegen, fertig.

so far


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ein Stockwerk? Bohrmaschine -> Loch -> Kabel durchlegen, fertig.
> 
> so far



Nein, Lan geht nicht.
Außer es gibt kein dLan das meine Anforderungen erfüllt.

MFG


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Bitte, dann leb mit Verbindungsabbrüchen wenn jemand das Licht anmacht oder die Mikrowelle einschaltet. Dlan ist sauteuer und kommt um längen nicht an das gute alte Lankabel.

so far


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Bitte, dann leb mit Verbindungsabbrüchen wenn jemand das Licht anmacht oder die Mikrowelle einschaltet. Dlan ist sauteuer und kommt um längen nicht an das gute alte Lankabel.
> 
> so far



Ist ja ok.
Allerdings hat einer meiner Freunde dLan seid einem Jahr in Betrieb, ohne Verbindungsabbrüche.

Leider halt nicht mit VDSL50.

Wer kann den nun ein dLan empfehlen?

MFG


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte mal eins in betrieb.. weiß gar nicht mehr wie schnell, vielleicht 10mbit, und ich hab ne 6000dsl leitung, und davon kamen bei mir nur 1500 oder so an. tu dir selber einen gefallen und bohr dir ein loch. ich habs zb bei uns durch den kamin hoch gelegt, der ist natürlich ausser betrieb. also das normale lan kabel.. war zwar anfangs ne blöde arbeit aber dafür hab ich jetzt ruhe.


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
habe mal eine kurze Frage:

Wie schwer ist es ein Lan Kabel zu verlegen?
Also bezüglich Bohrungen u.s.w. .

Was gibt es zu beachten?

MFG
ewrtzu


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

naja treff keine wasser oder abwasserleitungen, keine strom oder telefonleitungen.. dann vermeide scharfe kannten die das kabel beschädigen könnten. wenns durch eine mauer geht wo es zugig werden könnte machs anschliessend mit silikon zu.. naja viel beachten brauchst du da nicht. treff nur nix wichtiges mit dem bohrer.


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja treff keine wasser oder abwasserleitungen, keine strom oder telefonleitungen.. dann vermeide scharfe kannten die das kabel beschädigen könnten. wenns durch eine mauer geht wo es zugig werden könnte machs anschliessend mit silikon zu.. naja viel beachten brauchst du da nicht. treff nur nix wichtiges mit dem bohrer.



Sry, bin wirklich ein absoulouter Anfänger diesbezüglich.

Gibt es in der Wand schon Schächte durch die man das Kabel legt, oder wie?

MFG


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

nö eigentlich nicht. die leitungen die ich meine werden meist einfach unter putz verlegt, irgendwie. vermeid es einfach in der nähe der telefonbuchse, stechdose, lichtschalter oder so zu bohren. und machs wochentag, sollte was daneben gehen erreichst du dann eine firma die schnell rauskommen kann.


----------



## geheimrat (6. Dezember 2009)

hab die Powerlan Teile von Asus...mit 200Mbit/s...die Teile rocken, gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie direkt am router!!!


----------



## Ecle (6. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Bitte, dann leb mit Verbindungsabbrüchen wenn jemand das Licht anmacht oder die Mikrowelle einschaltet. Dlan ist sauteuer und kommt um längen nicht an das gute alte Lankabel.
> 
> so far



Das ist wirklich völliger Unsinn, allerdings wird es mit der Bandbreite wirklich knapp. Hier haben einige 90Mbit\s mit dem Teil:
Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit Adapter für die: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Kommt natürlich stark auf die Entfernung an, eventuell musst du mit weniger Speed auskommen.

Ich hab übrigens das 14Mbit\s Teil, in der Praxis sind es 8-9Mbit\s also schonmal mehr als die hälfte. Verbindungsabbrüche hab ich nicht.


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

also ich selbst hab DLAN von Develo verbaut. hatte davor eins von LinkSys, mit dem hatte ich nur Probs mit der Verbindung.

Mit dem von Develo geht alles perfekt. super Ping, keine Einbrüche und alles perfekt.

Vor allem zu empfehlen, wenn du keine möglichkeit hast n loch durch zu bohren oder auf sonstigem weg mit dem kabel hin zu kommen.


wichtig ist nur: es MUSS der selbe stromkreislauf sein.

sprich: die 2 Stöcke müssen über ein und denselben verteiler laufen.


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich bin jetzt "etwas" unentschlossen?

Wie viel Zeit beansprucht es ein Lan Kabel zu verlegen?

MFG


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

kommt drauf an wo was wie... kann ne sache von 5min sein, ein loch bohren, kurz saugen, kabel durch und fertig.. kommt drauf an wo lang, wie weit.. usw.. ka.


----------



## grubsnek (6. Dezember 2009)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> wichtig ist nur: es MUSS der selbe stromkreislauf sein.



Bei uns läufts über verschiedene Phasen hinweg.

Ich hab 85er von devolo. In der Praxis kommen vom Keller bis in den ersten Stock noch etwa 2.0-2,3MB/s an. 

Verbindungsabbrüche gibts überhaupt nicht. Der Ping wird um ca. 2ms erhöht im Vergleich zum Langkabel.


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

*Lan Kabel oder dLan*

Hi,
der Router steht im 2. Stockwerk.
Mein Zimmer liegt im 1. Stockwerk.
Das 2. Stockwerk ist das Arbeitszimmer meiner Eltern und hat keine Trennwände, allerdings Stützpfeiler.
In einem der Stützpfeiler ist ein Kaminschacht (kein Kamin!).
Mein Zimmer liegt dem Router genau gegenüber.
Ob eine Öffnung des Kamins im 1. Stock existiert, muss ich erst prüfen.

Was ist nun besser?

MFG


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

mal angenommen du kannst durch den kamin gehen, wäre es doch super. nur 2 löcher bohren.. und mit dem da durch ziehn bzw angeln, viel spaß.


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> mal angenommen du kannst durch den kamin gehen, wäre es doch super. nur 2 löcher bohren.. und mit dem da durch ziehn bzw angeln, viel spaß.



und wenn nicht?

MFG


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

ist das ein einfamilien haus? gehört es euch? oder nur ne mietwohnung die über 2 etagen geht?


----------



## ewrtzu (6. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ist das ein einfamilien haus? gehört es euch? oder nur ne mietwohnung die über 2 etagen geht?



Es ist eine Doppelhaushälfte.

MFG


----------



## zcei (6. Dezember 2009)

Was nicht aussagt ob es euch gehört oder gemietet ist 

Aber wollte noch kurz meinen Senf abgeben 
Benutze selber DLan und hatte bis zu meinem Umzug 12-14er Pings wenn Spül- Wasch- und Kaffeemaschiene gleichzeitig an waren hatte ich mal nen 25er ping.

jetzt hab ich 35-40er pings aber ich denke das liegt an der Anbindung hier.

Also ist eig schon ganz gut ich zock damit und selbst wenn ich mit 5 Leuten in meinem Zimmer war und wir per Switch alle über Dlan gegangen sind (plus Strom in meinem Zimmer voll ausgelastet) hatten wir alle um die 20-30 pings


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Dezember 2009)

> Bitte, dann leb mit Verbindungsabbrüchen wenn jemand das Licht anmacht oder die Mikrowelle einschaltet. Dlan ist sauteuer und kommt um längen nicht an das gute alte Lankabel.


Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen(!!), das spiegelt eher meine Erfahrung mit Wlan wieder.

Ich habe den Testsieger Devolo im Einsatz. Und zwar die 200er Ausführung. 
Habe damit spielend leicht alle PCs im Haus untereinander und mit dem Router verbunden. Mehr Komfort geht nicht.
Bohren? Die Leisten wieder öffnen etc?? Ne das brauch ich wirklich nicht.

Ebenfalls gut abgeschnitten hat auch MSI.
Dazu aber mal nach Tests von Chip oder Computerbild googlen.

Zu billigen Geräten sollte man bei dlan allerdings nicht greifen, da sonst Effekte auftreten wie midnight sie beschreibt.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Ecle (6. Dezember 2009)

Devolo macht auf jeden Fall die besten. Die sind mit Dlan ja auch angefangen soweit ich weis.


----------



## zcei (6. Dezember 2009)

DLan = Devololan? 

Hab selber welche von Corinex..erste Gerneration war  aber der Ersatz ist spitze


----------



## Ecle (6. Dezember 2009)

Die richtige Bezeichnung ist ja eigentlich:
PowerLAN ? Wikipedia
dLan könnte also wirklich von devolo kommen


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2009)

probiers aus.. aber heb dir die quittung auf falls es doch nicht reicht.


----------



## ewrtzu (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi,



zcei schrieb:


> Was nicht aussagt ob es euch gehört oder gemietet ist


Sry, gehört uns.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich habe den Testsieger Devolo im Einsatz.



Von wem?

Bitte nicht von den bestochenen Tests von 





KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Computerbild


 und den inkompetenten von 





KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Chip


 .

Das soll wirklich nicht als persönlicher Angriff gewertet werden.

Ich zweifle nur etwas an der Kompetenz dieser beiden Zeitschriften.


Außerdem habe ich herausgefunden das eine Kaminöffnung besteht und das Thema hat sich so mit erledigt.


MFG
ewrtzu


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

ich habe einfachmal die beiden Test eingeworfen.. 

ich habe selber Devolo im Einsatz.. bin mehr als zu frieden 

aber das fällt ja jetzt eh für dich weg..


----------



## ewrtzu (8. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ich habe einfachmal die beiden Test eingeworfen..
> 
> ich habe selber Devolo im Einsatz.. bin mehr als zu frieden
> 
> aber das fällt ja jetzt eh für dich weg..



Es war auch nicht als persönlicher Angriff bzw. Beleidigung gemeint.

Ja, das fällt zum Glück weg.


Gibt es bei der Verlgung von Lan Kabeln irgendetwas zu beachten?

MFG


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die 200Mbit Teile von Devolo und Netgear im Einsatz. Beide vollkommen problemlos und ohne Verbindungsabbrueche. Genaue Typenbezeichnung kann ich heute Abend nachschauen.


----------



## ewrtzu (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi,



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe die 200Mbit Teile von Devolo und Netgear im Einsatz. Beide vollkommen problemlos und ohne Verbindungsabbrueche. Genaue Typenbezeichnung kann ich heute Abend nachschauen.





ewrtzu schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich herausgefunden das eine Kaminöffnung besteht und das Thema hat sich so mit erledigt.



Und weiterhin die Frage:




ewrtzu schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Verlgung von Lan Kabeln irgendetwas zu beachten?
> 
> MFG




MFG
ewrtzu


----------



## midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

Lankabel legen ist grundsätzlich sehr einfach. Nur sollte man die Kabel nicht zu extrem knicken, das mögen sie halt nicht (= Sonst ist das soweit idiotensicher.

so far


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Dezember 2009)

> Außerdem habe ich herausgefunden das eine Kaminöffnung besteht und das Thema hat sich so mit erledigt.


 wie genau war das jetzt eigentlich zu verstehen mit der Kaminöffnung? Bzw wie hat diese negativen Einfluss auf das Powerlan?


----------



## ZeroToxin (9. Dezember 2009)

hat insofern negativen einfluss, dass er n LAN kabel verlegt, statt Power(D)Lan zu verwenden


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Dezember 2009)

ne er hat es als Argument gegen Dlan angeführt. Siehe Seite 3.


----------



## midnight (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja, da ein Loch im Kamin ist, braucht er kein Dlan, sozusagen das ultimative Argument.

so far


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Dezember 2009)

ahh okay..


----------

